# lunging using tail bandage to engage quarters?



## ScarlettLady (1 May 2013)

Having been lunging my boy using the draw rein method as recommended by the physio,   she has recommended that I now start to use a tail bandage attached to a roller and around his quarters whilst lunging this way. Anyone done this before? Any pictures? 
The physio and I talked through it but would like to see a picture if possible  thanks!!


----------



## ihatework (1 May 2013)

All the time! Current horse best with side reins & bandage, but used draw reins over back & bandage around bum on previous horse


----------



## Dusty85 (1 May 2013)

Is that not just the same as when using a pesoa type training aid? (But minus the pulleys: just around the bum)


----------



## millitiger (2 May 2013)

Yep, I use this method all the time.

Pretty simple, tie one end of the tail bandage to one side of the roller (I attach about 3/4 of the way down his barrel heightwise), bring the bandage around so it sits just under where a fillet string on a rug would go (but tighter) and then tie the other end of the bandage to the other side of the roller.

I use quick release knots on both sides, just in case I need to take it off quickly.

Mine are all used to it so have it put on in the stable with the rest of their tack but I'd wait until you get to the arena for your first go, just in case your horse reacts.


----------



## anna22 (2 May 2013)

Also use this instead of the pessoa, make sure your tail bandage is a nice stretchy one as it can be quite restrictive if it's very taught.
I'd recommend trying it on its own without the draw/side reins first, just so the horse doesn't feel too enclosed by everything... then once he/she had acclimatised to the bandage, add the reins back in.
Do this the first few times before going in with both.  Works wonders though


----------



## AbFab (2 May 2013)

I do because Saffy would just haul herself around with her shoulders if she wasn't being pushed up the bum  I use theraband - blue heavy duty elastic that my mum (physio) got from work. I'd definitely recommend attaching it for the first time in a closed arena, preferably with another pair of hands to help you. The first time I put a Pessoa on Saffy (so laid back she's practically horizontal) she took off out of the stable, dragged it around the yard and went for a dance on the much heap. She can't keep anything nice!


----------



## Gracie21 (2 May 2013)

Ohhh never heard of this how interesting! Would love to see some pics!


----------



## humblepie (2 May 2013)

I have done a few times - first saw it at an retraining of racehorse seminar and thought it very useful as it helps the horse use its back end without the pressure of a pessoa or similar.


----------



## Emma86 (2 May 2013)

Gracie21 said:



			Ohhh never heard of this how interesting! Would love to see some pics!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## checkmate1 (2 May 2013)

Hiya, I always lunge with tail bandage around bum- its a bit of 'tellington touch' method, you can also ride this way as well but I have not as every now and again my mare decides  the tail bandage is annoying! I use a bungie german training aid thingy as well. Different from pessoa as front end is technically attached to back end- my mare thought this was very tramatising and pessoa was quickly sold!! Try it- cheap and easy to use


----------



## millitiger (2 May 2013)

Here's a photo I've just found on Google image, I fit mine slightly lower than this but same principle


----------



## anna22 (2 May 2013)

millitiger said:



			Here's a photo I've just found on Google image, I fit mine slightly lower than this but same principle






Click to expand...

Ditto, I would fit mine half way down the horses sides at least.


----------



## humblepie (2 May 2013)

On no rumbled - that is my horse!   I think that was the first time I had used it, fitted it and it was a test run to see if he objected - which he did not in the slightess.   Des makes it to HHO!


----------



## humblepie (2 May 2013)

P.s. I am a nervous lunger (if such a word is correct) and always start things very carefully and gently.  I cannot cope with horses that do anything naughty on the lunge.


----------



## millitiger (2 May 2013)

humblepie said:



			On no rumbled - that is my horse!   I think that was the first time I had used it, fitted it and it was a test run to see if he objected - which he did not in the slightess.   Des makes it to HHO!
		
Click to expand...




humblepie said:



			P.s. I am a nervous lunger (if such a word is correct) and always start things very carefully and gently.  I cannot cope with horses that do anything naughty on the lunge.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry humblepie! I just google imaged and grabbed the first one I found! 

I don't have any photos of Vinnie to use and even if I did, they wouldn't be much good as he is very dark brown and I use a navy bandage!


----------



## humblepie (2 May 2013)

No problem at all - he has a blog so is there for the world to see.  

Not the most glamourous photo of him but the bright red tail bandage does at least show up well (not mine, everything of mine is dark coloured, that is an acquired one....)


----------



## star (2 May 2013)

Took a picture of mine working in his draw reins and tail bandage get up tonight.  Apologies for the fact he is clearly not tracking up or engaging his arse in the slightest - I couldn't operate lunge whip and camera at the same time and as soon as I stop giving forward driving aids he goes into slow, lazy trot mode.


----------



## wallykissmas (2 May 2013)

My horse hates the Pessoa and also two,lunge lines. Can't seem to cope with anything around the back of his legs that flaps. Do you find the bandage flaps or is it put on quite tight to sit against the skin and not flap ??

Hope that makes sense ??


----------



## star (2 May 2013)

no flapping - it's stretched around the hindquarters and just stretches more as they move but it's never baggy.  Much easier than trying to control a 2nd lunge line.


----------



## Cazzah (2 May 2013)

I use a tail bandage occasionally - it does help.


----------



## harrysmum (2 May 2013)

Have used this a lot- sory no pics but am sure here must be some somewhere as its quite a tried and tested method - very effective


----------



## ScarlettLady (3 May 2013)

Thanks everyone will be having a go over the weekend so will let u know how it goes  had never heard of it before so nice to hear lots of other people use it!  X


----------



## strides-eventing (4 May 2013)

Yeah lunging with a bandage is great... and cheap! 
I would say works better than a pessoa due to the elastic, gives them a bit more spring in their step and engagement so they are more underneath themselves.
I noticed a difference the first time I tried it with my boy, I would definitely recommend it!
As I study at Hartpury College I volunteer at Hartpury Therapy centre and they use this alot of their therapy/rehab horses as part of their regime and it works wonders!


----------



## mudmonkey17 (4 May 2013)

I use the tail bandage round hindquarters and bungee on front works really well and so simple


----------

